# Mit Canyon zufrieden???



## markus92 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
so nachdem wir jetzt schon bestimmt den 3ten Thread haben mit Canyon schlechter Service und blabla, hab ich mir mal gedacht mach ich ne Umfrage, wieviel prozentual mit Canyon unzufrieden sind.

Bitte nur voten, wenn man SELBER ein CANYON-BIKE fährt.

Die Umfrage soll ganz allgemein sein und alles miteinbeziehen, wie Preis, Service,usw...., einfach eine ingesamte Meinung über Canyon.

Ich hoffe, es machen nur Canyon-Fahrer mit, weil sonst wäre es einfach unfair.

MfG
Markus

EDIT:
Meins zuerst nen Canyon Torque 3 Herbstspecial, jetzt ein FRX mit 888er rc2x


----------



## Peter K (10. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so nachdem wir jetzt schon bestimmt den 3ten Thread haben mit Canyon schlechter Service und blabla, hab ich mir mal gedacht mach ich ne Umfrage, wieviel prozentual mit Canyon unzufrieden sind.
> 
> Bitte nur voten, wenn man SELBER ein CANYON-BIKE fährt.
> ...




Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial '07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegin Ferien (10. Juni 2008)

Yellowstone 4.0 2007 
Torque FR 7.0 2008


----------



## Oryx76 (10. Juni 2008)

Nerve XC 5.0 2007 (Outlet)


----------



## Ninja2007 (10. Juni 2008)

XC8.0 2007 - TOP bis jetzt


----------



## vitello (10. Juni 2008)

-Spectral AX 9.0 -bis jetzt nur Verschleißreparaturen (Gelenklager hatt ich von Canyon sogar kostenlos zugesendet bekommen)
-grad bestellt Torque ES8.0 ...kommt evtl. noch diese Woche


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2008)

Nerve XC 6 '06 (verkauft)
Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial '07

Beide Top.


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2008)

Nerve AM 8.0 2008


----------



## Newmi (10. Juni 2008)

Hab mein AM 5.0 zwar noch nicht so lang, aber bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## nikdoro (10. Juni 2008)

Nerve AM 9.0 2008 - cooles Bike


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juni 2008)

Bin sehr zufrieden, würde aber nicht mehr dort kaufen, _weil ich meinen lokalen Händler unterstützen will und den Service dort sehr schätze._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (10. Juni 2008)

Kann mich Flo nur anschließen. Bisher hatte ich keine technischen Probleme an meinem Fahrrad. Kaufen werde ich mir allerdings keins mehr dort, da meiner lokaler Bikehändler einen sehr guten Service macht und auch gute Preise hat. Außerdem verstehe ich mich sehr gut mit allen Jungs aus dem Laden.
Des weiteren sind es eben immer noch "Massenprodukte".


----------



## nailz (11. Juni 2008)

pimped ESX 8 ´07  
Prinzipiell würde ich wieder Canyon kaufen, da ich sehr zufrieden bin und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut top ist. Mit dem Canyon in der Garage würde mich allerdings der Selbstaufbau eines Zweitbikes (einer nicht spezifizierten Marke) reizen, da ich am ESX auch schon diverse Teile getauscht/angebaut habe, die den Grundpreis relativieren

@ sebot.rlp nur aus Neugierde, nicht als Vorwurf zu verstehen: 
*du kommst aus KO, fährst 2 Canyons, davon ein 08er ES. Warum hast du das denn dort gekauft, bzw wann den Entschluss gefasst kein Canyon mehr zu kaufen?
*lässt du den Service  nicht bei Canyon durchführen, ist doch bei dir umme Ecke, sondern gehst zu nem anderen bikedealer?


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. Juni 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> pimped ESX 8 ´07
> Prinzipiell würde ich wieder Canyon kaufen, da ich sehr zufrieden bin und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis absolut top ist. Mit dem Canyon in der Garage würde mich allerdings der Selbstaufbau eines Zweitbikes (einer nicht spezifizierten Marke) reizen, da ich am ESX auch schon diverse Teile getauscht/angebaut habe, die den Grundpreis relativieren
> 
> @ sebot.rlp nur aus Neugierde, nicht als Vorwurf zu verstehen:
> ...



Die Fahrräder habe ich dort gekauft, da ich als Student nicht das Geld auf der Hohen Kante habe, um mir ein vergleichbares Bike für den Preis zu kaufen. 
Mein nächstes wird kein Canyon mehr, da ich zum einen meinen Bikedealer unterstützen möchte und ich nicht mit "Massenware" (soll natürlich nicht heißen das es schlecht ist) rumfahren möchte.

Den Service lasse ich nie bei Canyon machen, sondern bei dem besagten Bikedealer, da er mir einen günstigeren, besseren und schnelleren Service bietet und zudem noch um einiges freundlicher ist.

Zum Beispiel habe ich die letzten zwei Mal, wo ich bei Canyon in der Werkstatt war ca. eine Stunde darauf gewartet bis ich bedient wurde, da an der Reparaturannahme und am Service nur eine einzige Person ist! Die Folge von solch einer Unterbesetzung sind natürlich lange Wartezeiten und das hat mich schon sehr sehr geärgert.
Zeit ist ja bekanntlich auch Geld


----------



## DaBot (11. Juni 2008)

ESX7 2007
Tork FR9 2008

Bisher Canyon wg. dem Preis (1. Bike) und weil kein anderer Hersteller einen leichten Freerider für n' 2m Mann hatte (2. Bike)!


----------



## nailz (11. Juni 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Die Fahrräder habe ich dort gekauft, da ich als Student nicht das Geld auf der Hohen Kante habe, um mir ein vergleichbares Bike für den Preis zu kaufen.
> Mein nächstes wird kein Canyon mehr, da ich zum einen meinen Bikedealer unterstützen möchte und ich nicht mit "Massenware" (soll natürlich nicht heißen das es schlecht ist) rumfahren möchte.
> 
> Den Service lasse ich nie bei Canyon machen, sondern bei dem besagten Bikedealer, da er mir einen günstigeren, besseren und schnelleren Service bietet und zudem noch um einiges freundlicher ist.
> ...



schnelle und freundliche Antwort, das nenne ich Service 
Zeit ist Geld? - Quatsch! Nutz´die Zeit und fahr´n den Wald 
*sorry für offtopic*


----------



## Astaroth (11. Juni 2008)

3er Torque 06 ist verkauft
Torque FRX ist im Einsatz

Wenn ich nach dem Service urteilen müsste dann täte ich mir kein Canyon Bike mehr kaufen, wenn ich aber nur über das Bike urteilen müsste dann würde ich Canyon wieder in Betracht ziehen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (11. Juni 2008)

Nerve ESX 7.0 (2007)
GrandCanyon 8.0 (2007)

Den telefonischen Service für 2 Anfragen und eine 2 Nachbestellung genutzt.
Immer sehr gut funktioniert und sehr freundlich  
Für größere Sachen nutz ich den örtlichen Händler. Der hat keine Probleme mit Canyons, weil er nur Touren-, Trekking-
und Rennräder auf Bestellung baut und sich somit aus den Diskussionen mit Versender (MTB-) Bikes heraushält.
Kleineres mache ich selbst. Man interessiert sich fürs Biken (also nicht nur das Fahren) und daher erlangt man 
auch gewisse Kenntnisse über die Technik und Instandhaltung, so dass ich nicht bei kleineren Probs den Hersteller 
verfluche  
Sofern die Bikes weiterhin so gut aussehen und stimmige Ausstattung aufweisen können, bleibe ich bei Canyon 
(gibt hier in greifbarer Nähe eh keinen richtigen MTB-Händler, dem ich vertrauen schenken könnte)

BTW fühle ich mich ganz Wohl bei euch/mit euch im Canyon-Forum


----------



## disujani (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
habe seit 2 Monaten ein Yellowstone 4.0 und nur Kleinigkeiten zu bemängeln. Diese wurde jedoch durch dieses Forum hier kurzfristig abgestellt. (Knacken in Rahmen/Sattelstüzen und Bremsen die Geräusche machen.) Qualität und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich persönlich in ordnung. Lieferzeit war nur ca. 4 Wochen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## xibie (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Nerve ES 8.0 2007  
WXC 4.0 2008  

Bestellung, Lieferung, Lieferzeit war in Ordnung.
Beiden Bikes wurden innerhalb von 14 Tagen geliefert. Allerdings waren es Expressbikes!

Preißleistung, Qualität, Optik  

@Service:
Hab ich bis jetzt nicht gebraucht und werde auch keinen bei Canyon in Anspruch nehmen (außer Garantie). Mir war vorher klar, das ich kleinere Dinge selbst erledige oder bei größeren Problemen einen lokalen Bikedealer aufsuche.

Würde mir jederzeit wieder ein Canyon kaufen!


----------



## wagmacX (11. Juni 2008)

2001-2005: Team 6000/(FX4000)  

seit 2005: ES8


----------



## djsouth2004 (11. Juni 2008)

Canyon Nerve ES-X 6 2007
Bin damit mehr als zufrieden, Beratung sowie Liefer-Service war gut.
Nur hätte ich mich letztes Jahr doch eher für nen Tork entscheiden sollen


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich würde bei Canyon wieder einkaufen, wenn es passen würde. Nach den Kauf von meinem XC wurden meine Vorstellungen zwei Mal beim Händler besser erfüllt. Man ist  mit der Marke nicht verheiratet.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Tria-Rad z.B. göhnen würde, würde mein Verstand klar Canyon sagen. Aber Räder anderer Marken gefallen mir besser, egal was die Nummern und Fakten vom Speedmax sagen. Und deshalb würde Canyon auch warscheinlich den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## hartmeanle (11. Juni 2008)

Ich kaufe im Juli eine Nerve XC . Ein Nerve AM war nicht mehr Lieferbar??
Meine erste Erfahrung ist somit erstmal Negativ, aber ich will mal neutral bleiben, eine Chance hat jeder verdient.

bye Ralf


----------



## urmelausdemeis (11. Juni 2008)

yellowstone 4.0 2008 

sehr zufrieden,ich habe das bike direkt in koblenz gekauft und bin mit der Beratung und dem service sehr sehr zufrieden.

Gerne wieder


----------



## Astra (11. Juni 2008)

Spectral 9.0 von 2008
WXC 9.0 von 2007 Herbstspecial für die Freundin

Beide Bikes top und ein Garantiefall mit Avid innerhalb von 14 Tagen abgewickelt. Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## frankZer (11. Juni 2008)

Torque FR 8.0
Bike ist gut, war nur orginal zu schwer, aber das ist mittlerweile korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (11. Juni 2008)

XC 4 2007 
Den Service brauch ich eigentlich nicht, zum Händler
geh ich höchstens zum Räder zentrieren, da hab ich keinen 
Nerv und auch keinen Zentrierständer zu.
Den Vorwurf  von einigen Leuten hier Canyon sei Massenware,
finde ich echt naiv. Mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen
Firmen die Maßrahmen herstellen, sind so gut wie alle Fahrräder
Massenware.
Auch wenn man sich nen Bike selbst aufbaut, ist das für mich kein
großartiges Unikat. Solange der Rahmen überall erhältlich ist, kann
jeder der Schrauben kann, das Bike nachbauen.
Der Rest ist halt freie Marktwirtschaft, auf mich nimmt da
auch keiner Rücksicht.


----------



## Tongadiluna (12. Juni 2008)

Yellowstone (06)  , Service 
Nerve XC 7 (08) , Service: 
Keine Reparaturen, Top-Beratung, sowohl im Laden, als auch am Telefon, jederzeit wieder


----------



## ccoldie (12. Juni 2008)

FX 3000, Bj. 2000: Rahmenbruch 2007 trotz eher "gemütlichem" Einsatz. Garantie abgelaufen, Kulanz nicht möglich (Canyon: "Nur so können wir unser Preisniveau halten"). Trotzdem Rahmenkit Nerve XC gekauft und selbst aufgebaut. Mal sehen, wie lange es hält... 
Zufrieden? Wohl eher resigniert, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. Juni 2008)

Ist wohl normal wenn die Garantie abgelaufen, ich kenne
jedenfalls keine Firma die dir irgendwas nach Ablauf der
Garantie ersetzt, und schon garnicht ein so hochpreisiges
Element wie z.B. einen Fahrradrahmen.
Ich seh da keinen Grund mit Canyon unzufrieden zu sein.
Außerdem gibt es genügend andere Hersteller auf die du
hättest ausweichen können, du mußtes ja nicht auch noch
den XC Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## ccoldie (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn du es "normal" findest, das ein 2400-DM-Bike (Preisniveau von 2000) nach knapp 7 Jahren im ***** ist, und das nach äußerst schonungsvollem Gebrauch, dann bist du wahrscheinlich ein Kind der Wegwerf-Gesellschaft, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Mit dem zweiten Einwand hast du natürlich recht: wer nach negativen Erfahrungen der Marke dennoch die Treue hält, der muss bescheuert sein. Das nehme ich gerne auf mich.


----------



## dasLasso (12. Juni 2008)

.. vielleicht darf ich auch mal was sagen, vor lauter Lobhudellei! 

Mail/Fax mit detaillierten Mängeln vergangenen Freitag an Canyon/Staab+Müller/info+Werkstatt, Montag höflich erinnert - bis heute NULL !!! Reaktion.

Hotline: kein Kommentar, ja sie haben eine neue Adresse ... Rest sind Gebühren für nix ...

Jetzt erinnere ich nochmals, danach schau ma mal.
Es ist schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit, so mit Kunden umzugehen.


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. Juni 2008)

Normal find ich das nicht und als Kind der Wegwerfgesellschaft
würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen.
Ich kann natürlich sehr gut deinen Ärger über den gebrochenen
Rahmen verstehen.
Was ich damit nur sagen will ist, daß es wohl keinen 
Hersteller gibt, der dir nach Ablauf der Garantie auch nur
nen Fliegenschiß ersetzt.
Die Garantie ist eindeutig befristet, und ich sehe da auch
keinen Spielraum für irgendwelche Auslegungen.
So ist das nun mal leider !!!!!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Die Garantie ist eindeutig befristet, und ich sehe da auch
> keinen Spielraum für irgendwelche Auslegungen.


Rechtlich durchsetzbar natürlich nicht, aber es gibt ja das Zauberwörtchen "Kulanz"...

@ccoldie: einen Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen war halt ökonomisch nicht clever, wenn es für einen Hunderter mehr das günstigste Komplettbike gibt, dessen Teile man verscherbeln kann...


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. Juni 2008)

Kulanz ist nur ein anders Wort für Garantie.
Ich will hier ja nicht den Paragraphenreiter spielen, aber zeig mir
doch echt mal einen Hersteller der dir nach Ablauf der 
Garantie irgendwas ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (12. Juni 2008)

Die letzte Aussage nehm ich zurrück, ich habs mal nachgeschlagen.
Kulanz ist tatsächlich ne Schadensbehebung nach Ablauf der Garantie.
Ich finds halt trotzdem sehr unrealistisch, daß jemand der dich
bestenfalls telefonisch kennt, dir derart entgegenkommt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Kulanz ist nur ein anders Wort für Garantie.


Nein, das ist etwas komplett anderes. Frag Google.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2008)

Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, ist das nur der Erstbesitzer Garantieanspruch hat. Gerade beim Rahmen würde mich das stören.


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. Juni 2008)

Hab ich


----------



## vitello (12. Juni 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, ist das nur der Erstbesitzer Garantieanspruch hat. Gerade beim Rahmen würde mich das stören.



Das ist Canyon kein Einzelfall ...ist eigentlich eher als normal anzusehen.

Ich glaub der eine oder andere weis sowiso mit den Begriffen Gewährleistung, Garantie, Kulanz kaum was anzufangen.

Gesetzlich festgelegt ist lediglich dass man als Hersteller/Verkäufer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung gewähren muss. Das bedeutet dass innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres nach Kaufdatum im Streitfall der Hersteller/Verkäufer beweisen muss dass der Mangel am Tage des Kaufs noch nicht bestand, also hat der Kunde im ersten Halbjahr eigentlich kein Problem mit Ersatz-bzw. Reparaturansprüchen. Nach dem ersten Halbjahr gibt es die sogenannte Beweislastumkehr, sprich dann muss der Käufer beweisen dass der Mangel schon am Tag des Kaufs bestand ...dürfte aber schwer fallen, so dass der Hersteller/Käufer dann durch aus die Möglichkeit hat zu behaupten der Gegenstand wurde "missbraucht" und ist desswegen kaputtgegangen -der Kunde müsste dann das Gegenteil beweisen was finanziell schwierig werden dürfte. 
Eine Herstellergarantie erweitert den Zeitraum bis zur Beweislastumkehr um eben den genannten Zeitraum der Garantie ...also im Prinzip eine heikle Sache für den Hersteller. Eine Garantie ist schlichtweg eine freiwillige Zusage der Mangelfreiheit auf x Jahre.
Kulanz ist eine Mangelbeseitigung trotz evtl. Falschgebrauch/Überlastung seitens des Kunden.

So in etwa grob umrissen verhält sich das im gesetzlichen Rahmen ....vielfach wird eben wesentlich großzügiger mit dem gesetzlichen Rahmen umgegangen.

Kurzum ...Kulanz nach Garantie ist fast schon wie Selbstmord ...es sei denn das Produkt ist so kalkuliert dass man sich Kulanz leisten kann. Da ich als Kunde aber die Kulanz mitbezahlen müsste begrüße ichs eigentlich wenn man nach der Garantie keine Kulanz mehr gewährleistet


----------



## gonzo63 (13. Juni 2008)

hall @all...

... die Frage lautet "mit Canyon zufrieden?...

hier meine Antwort darauf:

Bike (Torque FR 8.0) auf der Homepage gesehen und einen Tag später bestellt... hat mir tierisch gefallen! In Größe S (weil 170 cm groß?) und mit "Standardfeder" (Gabel) von 63-72 kg (weil ca. 65 kg).

- Lieferzeit: 10 Wo.? ... aber OK, hat die Vorfreude gesteigert! In der 19 KW geliefert und ich war begeistert... bis auf:

- Gabel: die falsche (aus welchen Gründen auch immer?) eingebaut. Sollte ne Lyrik Mission Control rein, war "nur" ne Motion Control... ist aber auch schon geregelt! ... zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit!

- Standardfeder: Pustekuchen... "Standard" war die nächst höhere... 71-82kg? ... kam grad mal auf max. 110mm Hub! ...falsche Angaben auf der Homepage, bzgl. OptiTune? ... aber, auch das wurde geregelt!

- "Aufkleber" (Logos): fangen an sich, nach ca. 2 Wochen (?), abzulösen! Ist enttäuschend, hatte ich noch bei keinem meiner bisherigen Bikes... die nicht so teuer waren!

Ansonsten... hab ich auch hier schon öfter gepostet... ein geiles Teil und absolut stimmig, was meine Bedürfnisse betrifft . 

Fazit: Solche Dinge dürfen, in der Preisklasse... Versender oder lokaler Händler... einfach nicht passieren und beim nächsten Bike überleg ich mir das nochmal!!!!!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccoldie (13. Juni 2008)

Dank der vorigen Beiträge verstehe ich jetzt besser, was es mit Garantie, Kulanz und Konsorten und deren Bezug auf die Preisgestaltung auf sich hat: Längere Garantie und kulantes Entgegenkommen erhöhen  den Preis des Produkts. Da im Zusammenhang mit Canyon aber stets das erstaunlich gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gelobt wird, frage ich mich, welche Definition für "Leistung" hier gelten soll. Mir scheint, dazu gehört außer der konkurrenzlos günstigen Ausstattung auch eine langfristige Kundenbindung durch guten Service und kulante Schadensregelung. Ein Fahrrad als mittel- bis langfristiger Konsumartikel, der (bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch!) nach 5 Jahren irreparabel hinüber ist, kann sich m.E. nicht mit dem Prädikat "gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis" schmücken. Soviel dazu.
Natürlich wird man nie erfahren, wieviele der FX-Leichtbaurahmen die Nach-Garantiezeit überlebt haben, aber die Tatsache, dass Canyon bei den Fullies vollständig auf das Viergelenkersystem eingeschwenkt ist und   
insgesamt auch robusteres Geröhr verbauen lässt, spricht eigentlich für sich. Die Zeiten des Gewichtsfetischismus, die auch mich bei der Kaufentscheidung mit beeinflusst hatten, scheinen  also glücklicherweise vorbei zu sein.


----------



## Hot Wheels (13. Juni 2008)

Das man das Fahrrad nach 5 Jahren zwangsweise verschrotten muß, ist
wohl auch eher unrealistisch.
Es gibt einige wenige Hersteller mit lebenslanger Garantie, oft aber
mit dem Zusatz keine Rennen zufahren.
Canyon gibt mittlerweile 6 Jahre Garantie, was auch bei einigen
andern Herstellern der Fall ist.
Cube gibt z.B. nur 5 Jahre Garantie auf die normalen MTB,
auf das Fritzz, Dropzone und auf alle Dirt und Bmx Bikes nur 2 Jahre
,obwohl die Bikes hochpreisiger als Canyons sind.


----------



## ccoldie (13. Juni 2008)

Trek (und ein paar andere "Massenhersteller") gibt 10 Jahre Garantie. Das sollte auch bei "exklusiv" gefertigten Industrierahmen möglich sein, es sei denn, der Hersteller traut seinen eigenen Konstruktionen kein längeres Leben zu. - Im Übrigen stehe ich weiter zu Canyon, beobachte aber die Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr aufmerksamer als früher.


----------



## TKBK (14. Juni 2008)

GrandCanyonComp ´06   Service leidlich i.O.
Nerve XC5 ´08   Service  

Die Räder sind wirklich gut, der Service ist in meinen Fällen deutlich
schlechter geworden mit der Zeit und für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel.
Wenn ich nicht noch einem AM anheim falle werde ich wohl
das nächste Rad beim örtlichen Händler kaufen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit
kein Canyon mehr zu kaufen liegt bei über 80%.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## ultraschwer (16. Juni 2008)

big mountain sl
gekauft 2005. alles bestens. der biketest sagte was anderes...
2007 rahmenbruch aufgrund einer von canyon verbauten zu kurzen sattelstütze.
innerhalb zwei wochen neuer rahmen, neue stütze.
was will ich mehr?


----------



## androsch5378 (19. Juni 2008)

Canyon Torque *FRX* 2007 Model 

Das Bike end Geil, aber der Service läst zu Wünschen übrig !!!


----------



## Peter K (21. Juni 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Canyon Torque *FRX* 2007 Model
> 
> Das Bike end Geil, aber der Service läst zu Wünschen übrig !!!



Dieser Aussage kann man zustimmen.

Ich habe seit Anfang Januar 2008 ein Nerve ES 9.0

Erstes Problem war eine Formula K-24 Bremse bei welcher ab und an der Bremshebel kpl. durchgezogen werden konnte. Abmontiert und eingeschickt war sie nach 2 Wochen wieder zurück. Diagnose war ein defekter Geberkolben. OK, kann passieren, Herstellerproblem, kann Canyon nichts dafür. Bin dann das Rad etwa 120 Km gefahren, dann traten Knackgeräusche auf. Habe mit dem Canyon-Service telefoniert und vereinbart, Sattelstütze, Sattelgestell, Lenker usw. zu prüfen ggfl. zu fetten um dem Problem Herr zu werden. Bei der genaueren Überprüfung des Rades und der Durchführung der oben genannten Massnahmen , konnte ich das Knacken tatsächlich beseitigen, stellte jedoch fest, dass das Steuerlager oben und unten schräg eingebaut  und am Steuerrohr oben/mittig ein Kratzer vorhanden war. Das Rad wurde dann kpl. zu Canyon geschickt um die Mängel zu beseitigen, evtl. den Rahmen zu tauschen. Nach wiederum 2 Wochen war das Rad zurück. Der kpl. Hinterbau und das Tretlager waren demontiert und gefettet, das Steuerlager richtig eingebaut worden. Der Kratzer am Steuerrohr retuschiert und überlackiert (Rahmen ist normal schwarz anodisiert). OK an dieser Stelle, relativ klein, drück ich evtl. noch ein Auge zu, dass man mir aber die Foxgabel und das Standrohr mit schwarzer Farbe auch noch mitlackiert hat und dass die Gabel durch den Transport im Karton an der Gabelkrone und am Casting Scheuerstellen hat, an denen nun die Farbe ab ist, stört mich gewaltig !! Weiterhin haben die Sicherungsclips der Bremsen gefehlt, die ich zum Transport in die Bremszangen eingesetzt hatte.  Die Farbspritzer am Tauchrohr konnte ich mit Brunox und Waschbenzin entfernen. An der Gabelkrone habe ich diesen Versuch nicht unternommen, da ich den Lack nicht beschädigen wollte. Habe dann mit dem Service telefoniert und dies reklamiert. Wir haben dann vereinbart, dass ich als Entschädigung den ersten Gabel-und Dämpferservice kostenfrei bekomme, dass mir die Clipse für die Bremse wieder zugeschickt werden und ich 2 Foxaufkleber für die Gabel bekomme, da die auch schon Ablösungserscheinungen zeigen (wurden wohl vom Hersteller auf leicht öligem Untergrund aufgebracht). Fazit: Habe das Rad jetzt wieder seit 3 Wochen und warte seither auf die Clips, die Aufkleber und den versprochenen Gutschein für die Gabel / Dämpferwartung. Am 13. Juni habe ich nochmals eine Mail an die Werkstatt/Servieabteilung zur Erinnerung gesandt. Da keine Reaktion von seitens Canyon erkennbar war, habe ich Anfang dieser Woche nochmals telefonischen Kontakt mit dem Service aufgenommen und darum gebeten die besprochenen offenen Punkte nun kurzfristig zu erledigen. Ich bin bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ein geduldiger Mitmensch und weiss, dass solche Dinge in der Priorität bei Canyon nicht unbedingt an erster Stelle stehen, aber nach 2-3 Wochen sollte es doch möglich sein, so etwas auf die Reihe zu bekommen und abzuhandeln.
Da ich selbst in unserer Firma für den Service und teilweise für die Fertigung der Maschinen zuständig bin, kann ich die Arbeitsweise von Canyon nicht nachvollziehen. Dies beginnt schon beim Aufbau der Räder. 10 Gramm Fett pro Rad an alle Lagerstellen mehr könnte die Rücksendequote wegen Knackgeräuschen um garantiert 50% reduzieren. Wir in unserer Firma sind bestrebt, den maximalen Profit beim Verkauf unserer techn. Produkte zu erzielen und nicht einen Teil davon in Garantieleistungen wieder zu vergraben. Weiterhin ist jeder Garantiefall  nicht gerade förderlich für unseren Ruf als Lieferant. Sollte dennoch einmal etwas vorfallen, was äusserst selten passiert, dann ist es die Art und Weise, wie man so etwas abhandelt.

Fazit: Die Räder sind eigentlich klasse, am Aftersales-Service muss Canyon noch gewaltig feilen wenn Sie nochmals ein Rad an mich verkaufen wollen.


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden, würde aber nicht mehr dort kaufen, _weil ich meinen lokalen Händler unterstützen will und den Service dort sehr schätze._



Gleiche Meinung. Canyon empfehlenswert, das nächste wird aber was anderes werden.


----------



## shini (21. Juni 2008)

Bis jetzt absolut zufrieden.
Letztes Jahr Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt, eine Woche später war es da. Die Sattelstütze rutschte, kein Problem neue mit 0.2mm größerem Maß zugeschickt bekommen, passt. Seit dem ca. 3000 Km gefahren spitzen Gerät.

Dieses Jahr Ultimate AL 8.0 bestellt, gleiche Lieferzeit, einwandfrei. 
Keine Kratzer keine Dellen, so soll das sein.


----------



## zodiac65 (21. Juni 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gleiche Meinung. Canyon empfehlenswert, das nächste wird aber was anderes werden.



Was denn zum Bleistift ? Interessiert mich jetzt doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juni 2008)

zodiac65 schrieb:


> Was denn zum Bleistift ?


Mich würde ein Kraftstoff e1 oder f1 anlachen.
Auch das neue Kona Coilair (Magic-Link-Hinterbau -- phänomenale Idee!) finde ich höchst spannend. Fraglich nur, ob's mein Händler besorgen kann...


----------



## Santa2412claus (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Meine Erfahrung mit Canyon chronologisch festgehalten:

26.05.08
Erste Kontaktaufnahme per Telefon am 26.05.
Nachfrage bezüglich Lieferzeiten, Lieferart und Abwicklung.
Ebenso wurde die passende Rahmengröße diskutiert pro und contra.
Der freundliche Herr am Telefon sagte mir, dass das Bike, was ich haben will "noch" da ist, aber es sehr schnell gehen kann, dass es z.b. morgen schon verkauft ist.
Ich aufgelegt und überlegt und wieder angerufen, da ich schon diverse Händler abgeklappert hatte und alle Bikes in meiner Größe ausverkauft waren.

Nun gut, ich bestellte am gleichen Tag, diesmal bei einem anderen Herrn via Telefon.
Auch sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend.
Es hieß, dass das Bike vorraussichtlich Mitte KW 23 fertig sei und abholbereit wäre.

27.05.08
Schreiben lag im Briefkasten, dass meine Bestellung aufgenommen worden ist.

28.05.08
Hotline angerufen, ob es möglich sei, das Bike in einer anderen Farbe umzubestellen.
Geht leider nicht, da ausverkauft.
Ok, kann man nix machen. Bin auch mit der anderen Farbe ebenfalls zufrieden.
Kurze Nachfrage, was mein Bike macht --> Es wird bereits zusammengebaut.

29.05.08
Abends eine Mail bekommen, dass mein Bike fertig ist und abgeholt werden kann.

30.05.08
-Ankunft in Koblenz
-Sehr freundlicher Empfang
-Nette Erläuterung zum Bike und diverse Infos bezüglich Pflege, Garantie und Inspektion bekommen

02.06.08
Hotline angerufen, da mein Bike "knackt".
Fehler inzwischen selbst gefunden und die Hotline kontaktiert.
Wenns geht, solle ich vorbei kommen und die kümmern sich sofort darum.
Da ich aber weiter weg wohne, hat er mir am Telefon gesagt, was zu tun ist. Sattelstütze knackt --> Auseinanderbauen, säubern, fetten.

Kleiner Zwischenbericht zum Bike selbst:
Nach gefahrenen 150km, muss ich sagen, sehr schönes Bike, was mich happy macht.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass Canyon für mich ein dickes Lob in Sachen Kundenorientiertes Arbeiten verdient hat.

Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn das so bleibt!


----------



## loebas (23. Juni 2008)

Nicht zufrieden...

I'll continue in English (if it's aloud on this forum)

Broke my ultimate CF carbon frame after 6 months of usage. No crash or whatsoever, only regular use.

Still, frame went back to canyon, got a brief investigation rapport, stating the frame was ok. It broke due to abuse was the conclusion of canyon.  how convenient. 


So yes I'm dissapointed in canyon, because if there is one thing where they can position themselves over your local bikeshop it is customer service...

regards,
k


----------



## TriaFly (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab zwar kein Canyon ! (gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig und Parts sind ja nicht alles)....aber Eure Beurteilungen sehe ich aus Herstellersicht eher alamierend ! Die sollten bezüglich der Serviceleistungen vielleicht doch mal was tun und sich nicht auf Ihren Lorbeeren ausruhen.


----------



## Altglienicker (23. Juni 2008)

shini schrieb:


> Bis jetzt absolut zufrieden.
> Letztes Jahr Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt, eine Woche später war es da. Die Sattelstütze rutschte, kein Problem neue mit 0.2mm größerem Maß zugeschickt bekommen, passt. Seit dem ca. 3000 Km gefahren spitzen Gerät.
> 
> Dieses Jahr Ultimate AL 8.0 bestellt, gleiche Lieferzeit, einwandfrei.
> Keine Kratzer keine Dellen, so soll das sein.



Also ich hab auch gerade 'ne Bestellung bei Canyon laufen. Aber wenn ich lese, dass allein die Tatsache, dass Du beide bestellten Bikes auch geliefert bekommen hast, nur eines davon einen Mangel hatte und das andere keine Kratzer und Dellen aufwies, Dich mit absoluter Zufriedenheit erfüllt, mache ich mir etwas Sorgen. Bisher dachte ich, die frist- und qualitätsgerechte Erfüllung eines Vertrages wäre eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Freut mich aber, dass Du mit Deinem Bike so glücklich bist. Ich werde das in wenigen Tagen hoffentlich von mir auch sagen können.


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Kraftstoff e1 oder f1 anlachen.
> Auch das neue Kona Coilair (Magic-Link-Hinterbau -- phänomenale Idee!) finde ich höchst spannend. Fraglich nur, ob's mein Händler besorgen kann...



Das Kraftstoff F1 würde mich auch irgendwann mal reizen. Ich habe aber irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Lagerung net so pralle wäre?!

Hast du evtl. mehr Erfahrungen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Das Kraftstoff F1 würde mich auch irgendwann mal reizen. Ich habe aber irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Lagerung net so pralle wäre?!
> 
> Hast du evtl. mehr Erfahrungen?


Gefahren bin ich erst eines mal ganz kurz aufm Parkplatz, werde wohl in Kürze mal ausführlicher auf einem sitzen.

Von älteren e1-Radln hab ich zweifach gelesen, dass die Schrauben der Wippenbefestigung mäßig gut angebracht waren. Nach Korrektur mit Schraubensicherung aber wohl kein Problem mehr.
Einer der beiden, die dies berichtet haben, fährt das Ding nun seit 3 Jahren recht hart, funktioniert nach wie vor sehr gut.

Mal sehen, das neue Coilair reizt mich schon auch gscheit und zumindest die nächsten 12 Monate werde ich mich noch auf's Fahren denn auf's Geldausgeben beschränken...


----------



## Pumabert (24. Juni 2008)

Nerve XC 6.0 2007

Nach 3000km noch immer alles top! Rahmen wurde anstandslos wegen sich lösender Decals ausgetauscht.


----------



## shini (24. Juni 2008)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch gerade 'ne Bestellung bei Canyon laufen. Aber wenn ich lese, dass allein die Tatsache, dass Du beide bestellten Bikes auch geliefert bekommen hast, nur eines davon einen Mangel hatte und das andere keine Kratzer und Dellen aufwies, Dich mit absoluter Zufriedenheit erfüllt, mache ich mir etwas Sorgen. Bisher dachte ich, die frist- und qualitätsgerechte Erfüllung eines Vertrages wäre eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> Freut mich aber, dass Du mit Deinem Bike so glücklich bist. Ich werde das in wenigen Tagen hoffentlich von mir auch sagen können.



Ich hatte ja geschrieben geliefert innerhalb einer Woche, man muß die von Canyon genannte Lieferzeit in Bezug nehmen, da war Canyon immerhin bei beiden Bikes eine Woche im voraus -Pluspunkt-. 

Da sich einige hier schon mit Recht mukiert haben, das das was aus der Packung hervorkam, nicht ganz dem entsprach was erwartet werden durfte, habe ich eben hinzugefügt, das alles Perfekt ankam, meine Erfahrungen eben. 

Ich denke es ist ja etwas anderes, wenn man in den Laden um die Ecke geht und sein Bike dort direkt ansehen und mitnehmen kann. Man bekommt hier ja einen schönen großen Karton und muss zu Hause erst mal damit fertig werden, wenn mal nicht alles in Ordnung ist.  
Ich bin immer noch voll zufrieden und würde Canyon ohne weiters im Bekanntenpreis weiter empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (25. Juni 2008)

TriaFly schrieb:


> Eure Beurteilungen sehe ich aus Herstellersicht eher alamierend !



Das einzige was ich alarmierend finde, ist die (sorry) Dummheit von manchen Leuten, die sich ein Versenderbike bestellen und dann noch nicht mal in der Lage sind mit einer schleifenden Scheibenbremse umzugehen. Da geht mir manchmal echt der Hut hoch wenn ich lese was manche Spezialisten hier schreiben von ihren "negativen" Erfahrungen.
Da wird leider manchmal einfach Canyon für die eigene Unfähigkeit verantwortlich gemacht.
Sieht manchmal genauso aus bei diversen geschilderten Knackgeräuschen, die man ohne Probleme oft selbst beseitigen kann ohne ein großes trara drum zu machen und ohne gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu erwarten.


Gruß Till


----------



## vitello (25. Juni 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich alarmierend finde, ist die (sorry) Dummheit von manchen Leuten, die sich ein Versenderbike bestellen und dann noch nicht mal in der Lage sind mit einer schleifenden Scheibenbremse umzugehen. Da geht mir manchmal echt der Hut hoch wenn ich lese was manche Spezialisten hier schreiben von ihren "negativen" Erfahrungen.
> Da wird leider manchmal einfach Canyon für die eigene Unfähigkeit verantwortlich gemacht.
> Sieht manchmal genauso aus bei diversen geschilderten Knackgeräuschen, die man ohne Probleme oft selbst beseitigen kann ohne ein großes trara drum zu machen und ohne gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu erwarten.
> 
> ...



Da haste meine volle Zustimmung! Das Umfrageergebnis ist sicherlich nicht repräsentativ, bzw. würde es bei anderer Marke/Vertriebsform ebenso aussehen. Das liegt schlicht daran dass der Endkunde oft mehr erwartet als er bezahlt.


----------



## Santa2412claus (26. Juni 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich alarmierend finde, ist die (sorry) Dummheit von manchen Leuten, die sich ein Versenderbike bestellen und dann noch nicht mal in der Lage sind mit einer schleifenden Scheibenbremse umzugehen. Da geht mir manchmal echt der Hut hoch wenn ich lese was manche Spezialisten hier schreiben von ihren "negativen" Erfahrungen.
> Da wird leider manchmal einfach Canyon für die eigene Unfähigkeit verantwortlich gemacht.
> Sieht manchmal genauso aus bei diversen geschilderten Knackgeräuschen, die man ohne Probleme oft selbst beseitigen kann ohne ein großes trara drum zu machen und ohne gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu erwarten.
> 
> ...




Das denke ich auch. 
Lediglich bei den Knackgeräuschen war ich etwas irritiert, obwohl ich den Fehler anschliessend selbst gefunden hatte und dennoch Canyon kontaktiert habe.
Evtl. achten die in Zukunft mehr auf Sauberkeit und gut ist. Schließlich war noch ein Schnellspanner unsauber entgratet, der mir aber umstandslos neu zugeschickt worden ist, nachdem ich ein paar Fotos denen per email gezeigt hatte.

Fazit --> Dennoch bin ich rund um sehr zu frieden!


----------



## Slevin (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir vor zwei Monaten ein Yellowstone 5.0 gekauft.
Canyon ist 20 km von mir entfernt und bisher kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Rad ist Top und der Service bisher ohne Beanstandung.

Viele Grüße Slevin


----------



## hartmeanle (7. Juli 2008)

in KW 26 eingetroffen , der zugesagte Liefertermin was KW 29, Prima

Das auspacken und endmontieren hat meine Frau mit Skepsis betrachtet,
ihr Kommentar : " Das würde ich nicht machen "...
Ok Männer sind anders.
Nachdem Zusammenbau die erste Runde... die Dämpfer brauchen eine 
Abstimmung, der Sattel muß gerichtet werden.
Aber jetzt probiern wir mal, im Regen egal, ab in den Wald... rutsch,rutsch
Die Reifen sind nicht die Wucht war mein erster Gedanke, hier im Forum
waren die verschiedensten Dinge zu lesen . Das reicht von taugt nicht bis
zu prima Reifen, aha. Was mir aufgefallen ist war der Luftdruck, den habe
erstmal verringert, so das man den Daumen schön reindrücken kann.
Und siehe da der Grip kommt 
Die Bremsen sind noch immer ein Sorgenkind, obwohl ich der Tipp mit den 
Kabelbindern aufgegriffen habe. Wenn die Vorderrad-Formula-Oro heiß wird
haun die Hirsche und Hasen ab. Formula, baut keine Schallwellengeneratoren
sondern  Bremsen !!  kennt ihr Avid ?

Mein Fazit: das Nerve XC ist handlich, wendig, und sorglos. 
Vorraussetzung ist das der Biker handwerklich versiert ist und lesen kann. 

Aus der Packung keinesfalls sorglos, das Reifendruckproblem sollte Canyon
schnellstens abstellen, sowas gibt Schotterflechte. 
Und wenn in 100km das gequitesche der Vorderadbremse nicht aufgehört 
hat wird diese bei eBay zu finden sein.


----------



## Laface (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
habe vor 3 Monaten mein Nerve AM 7.0 bekommen. Vom Preis, Service und Lieferzeit (2Wochen) sehr zufrieden. Man muß halt vor dem Bestellen einfach mehrmals nachfragen, wann die Lieferung ist und sich das mehrmals bestetigen lassen. War alles super verpackt, einfach zusammen geschraubt den Rest und noch mals bisschen alles eingeölt bzw. eingefettet und los gehts mit dem Spaß...
Bei anderen Marken hätte ich locker noch ca. 200 - 300 euro mehr zahlen müssen. Daher Preis auch sehr gut;-)
Daher kann ich es nur jedem empfehlen. Wobei man aber nicht vergessen sollte, dass bei Canyon auch Menschen arbeiten, die auch manchmal Fehler machen können. Das gibt´s halt überall;-)---

Laface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSB77 (7. Juli 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Sieht manchmal genauso aus bei diversen geschilderten Knackgeräuschen, die man ohne Probleme oft selbst beseitigen kann ohne ein großes trara drum zu machen und ohne gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu erwarten.
> 
> 
> Gruß Till



Das kann man aber so und so sehen. Wenn ich 2000 Ocken für ein Rad bezahle, dann hat da nix zu knacken und wenn doch, dann muss ich es mit Sicherheit nicht selbst in den Griff bekommen, egal wie technisch versiert ich bin. Wenn ich mir ein Auto für 30000 Euro kaufe, repariere ich ja auch nicht das quietschende Hanschuhfach selbst, auch wenn es kein Thema wäre. Das hat der Händler/Hersteller zu erledigen.


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2008)

@HSB77:
Tja Geräusche hat auch mein altes Rad (vom Händler) schon nach wenigen Kilometern allerhand gemacht. Und der war leider selbst nicht in der Lage das Geräusch zu lokalisieren, zu Hause habe ich dann feststellen müssen, das ich mir das Gedöns hätte sparen können, wenn ich lieber mal selbst Hand angelegt hätte.
Klar ist es eigentlich ein Unding wenn so teure Räder knacken und knarzen, aber manche Leute hier präsentieren das wie einen Weltuntergang


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (7. Juli 2008)

HSB77 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber so und so sehen. Wenn ich 2000 Ocken für ein Rad bezahle, dann hat da nix zu knacken und wenn doch, dann muss ich es mit Sicherheit nicht selbst in den Griff bekommen, egal wie technisch versiert ich bin. Wenn ich mir ein Auto für 30000 Euro kaufe, repariere ich ja auch nicht das quietschende Hanschuhfach selbst, auch wenn es kein Thema wäre. Das hat der Händler/Hersteller zu erledigen.



Und was tust du wenn dein Handschuhfach quitscht? Genau, du setzt dich in deine Teuerkarre und fährst hin und lässt es machen.

Fahr mit (d)einer schleifenden Bremse nach Koblenz und du wirst sehen, die werden das beheben. Wo ist also das Problem??


----------



## HSB77 (7. Juli 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Und was tust du wenn dein Handschuhfach quitscht? Genau, du setzt dich in deine Teuerkarre und fährst hin und lässt es machen.
> 
> Fahr mit (d)einer schleifenden Bremse nach Koblenz und du wirst sehen, die werden das beheben. Wo ist also das Problem??



Sag ich doch. Ich würde mit dem Rad auch nach Koblenz fahren oder es zurück schicken auf Kosten von Canyon und es machen lassen. Ist doch gar kein Problem. Aber ich würde bei dem Preis nicht selbst Hand anlegen, denn das kann es in meinen Augen nicht sein. Egal ob ich technisch dazu in der Lage bin oder nicht.


----------



## Laface (8. Juli 2008)

Ihr vergleicht also ein 2000 euro Bike mit einem 30000 euro Auto...
Sehr interessante These...

Laface


----------



## schlagamel (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 Herbstspecial '07 gekauft. Abwicklung, Lieferzeit waren sehr gut. Nach drei Monaten rastete der ProPedal-Hebel vom Fox RP 23 nicht mehr ein. Ich hatte nach 2 Tagen einen Rücksendeschein in der Post und nach knapp 2 Wochen den reparierten Dämpfer zurück. Bin deshalb mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.


----------



## vitello (8. Juli 2008)

Allein das Verpacken und Verschicken des Bikde wär mir zuviel Aufwand ...dazu noch die Warterei 

Dann lieber selbst Hand anlegen und gut ist das. Aber so ist halt der König Kunde ...meist sieht man nur "die ausgegebenen 2000Euro" und nicht das was man fürs Geld bekommen hat.


----------



## T!ll (8. Juli 2008)

Tja an solchen Leuten die ihr Bike wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zu Canyon schicken liegen wohl leider auch die teilweise recht langen Lieferzeiten in der Wekstatt......aber was solls, jedem das seine


----------



## HSB77 (8. Juli 2008)

Laface schrieb:


> Ihr vergleicht also ein 2000 euro Bike mit einem 30000 euro Auto...
> Sehr interessante These...
> 
> Laface


Was ist daran so verkeht. Beides sind in Ihrem Bereich "Fahrzeuge" der Mittelklasse. Bei einem 30000 Euro Auto darf genauso wenig ein  Handschuhfach (or what ever) quietschen, wie bei einem 2000 Euro Bike der Hinterbau oder sonst was. Und wenn das vermehrt auftritt muss man sich doch fragen, ob da bei der Endkontrolle nicht am falschen Ende gespart wurde.



T!ll schrieb:


> Tja an solchen Leuten die ihr Bike wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zu Canyon schicken liegen wohl leider auch die teilweise recht langen Lieferzeiten in der Wekstatt......aber was solls, jedem das seine



...Und ich möchte das Geschrei von den Leuten nicht hören, die selber am neuen Rad rumgebastelt haben, den Fehler aber nicht beheben konnten und dann der Hersteller sich bei der Garantie quer stellt, weil man selber dran rumgefummelt hat. Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ****** egal, ob sich durch sowas die Wartezeiten verlängern. Dann muss Canyon eben entweder mehr Leute für den Werkstattservice einstellen oder ne bessere Endkontrolle vornehmen.


----------



## ufo-de (8. Juli 2008)

Torque ES 8.0(2007 outlet)

Musste einmal die Gabel einschicken und bekam einen Service im Überschall!!!!

Danke Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
so mal Zwischenstand. Also es hat sich jetzt so bei 15% eingependelt. Ich würde sagen Canyon macht fast alles richtig, wenn sie jetzt noch den Service im ersten Halbjahr verbessern, kann man die Quote sicher unter 10 drücken.
Könnt auch gerne mal eure Meinung zu den 15% schreiben, aber ich denke das ist eine gute Quote, die Canyon ERNEUT kaufen würden.


----------



## ufo-de (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Ein bißschen Schwund ist immer und man darf nicht vergessen, dass viele Biker(gerade bei gutem Wetter) extrem ungeduldig sind und schnell zu schlechter Bewertung greifen. Vielleicht auch aus Rache.
Wenn mich vor einem Jahr noch zu meiner Meinung zu Ghost gefragt  hätte, hätte ich auch abgeraten. Manchmal hat man auch einfach Glück beim Kauf und kriegt nen Montagsmodell.
Canyon kann ja eigentlich nichts für die Rock Shox Gabel, reagiert aber scheinbar auf die Ausfälle(Ich behaupte mal, es gab da einige Probleme, zu mal ich zu meinem Ausfall einiges hier lesen konnte) und verbaut in diesem Jahr Fox. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## T!ll (8. Juli 2008)

HSB77 schrieb:


> darf genauso wenig ein  Handschuhfach (or what ever) quietschen, wie bei einem 2000 Euro Bike der Hinterbau



Das ist ja hier in den allerseltensten Fällen der Fall, dass es tatsächlich nur am Hinterbau liegt. (meist Sattelstütze, etwas zu wenig Fett etc.)
Kommt auch bei anderen Herstellen vor, hab schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht 



HSB77 schrieb:


> ...Und ich möchte das Geschrei von den Leuten nicht hören, die selber am neuen Rad rumgebastelt haben, den Fehler aber nicht beheben konnten und dann der Hersteller sich bei der Garantie quer stellt, weil man selber dran rumgefummelt hat.


Garantieverweigerung weil du deine Sattelstütze rausgemacht hast oder ein paar Schrauben kontrolliert hast? Glaubste doch wohl selber nicht.....das einzige was zum erlöschen der Garantie führt ist z.B. spielen am Gabel-/Dämpferinnenleben u.Ä..
Und hab hier noch niemandem gefunden, dem deswegen die Garantieansprüche verweigert wurden



HSB77 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ****** egal, ob sich durch sowas die Wartezeiten verlängern.


Das ist ja grad das Problem


----------



## HSB77 (9. Juli 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das ist ja hier in den allerseltensten Fällen der Fall, dass es tatsächlich nur am Hinterbau liegt. (meist Sattelstütze, etwas zu wenig Fett etc.)
> Kommt auch bei anderen Herstellen vor, hab schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sehe schon. Wir kommen hier nicht auf einen Nenner... Ich habe bei der Umfrage auch noch keine Stimme abgegeben, weil ich mein Canyon noch nicht lange genug habe. Ich bin eben nur der Auffassung, dass es bei einem Kaufpreis von 1748 Euro mein (oder jedermanns) gutes Recht ist, auf ein einwandfreies Bike zu bestehen - ohne Knarzen und Knacken. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, das Bike wieder zurück zu geben, bis es einwandfrei ist. Und ich rede nicht davon, einen Finger voll Fett an die Sattelstütze zu machen...

In diesem Sinne: Gute Fahrt und immer schön sitzen bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Werner Amort (9. Juli 2008)

und wohin bringst dein canyon zum kette ölen


----------



## Joachim1980 (9. Juli 2008)

ES6 Modell 2004. Bike macht immer noch nach tausenden Km sehr viel Spaß beim Touren. Knarzende Felgen mit einem Tropen Öl auf jeden Speichennippel behoben. => Muss nur wissen wo hinlangen. Service bei Canyon: 1x Daumen hoch, 1x Daumen runter. 2005 hat es Wochengedauert, bis ich einen Ersatzdämpfer hatte. Dann waren beim ersten Mal keine Buchsen dabei, beim zweiten Mal nur ein paar Buchsen, nachdem ich zum dritten Mal angerufen hatte, hatte ich endlich einen Ersatzdämpfer mit passenden Buchsen und konnte wieder fahren. Gegenteil: Anfang der Woche Fahrrad eingeschickt zwecks Inspektion. Anfang nächster Woche Fahrrad wieder erhalten. Örtlicher Händler hätte es nicht schneller machen können. 

Würde wieder bei Canyon kaufen. Bisher das Bike wo bei mir am längsten gehalten hat. Hatte bisher zwei Rahmenbrüche anderer namenhafter Hersteller aus Deutschland. **hehe

Mit der Zeit wünscht man sich doch mehr Federweg. Zur Zeit liebäugel ich mit einem Torque FR 8.0. Leider ausgekauft. Und Für ein FR 9.0 1000 mehr hinblättern, sehe ich nicht ein. Da hilft nur warten auf die Sparbuchaktionswochen.


----------



## HSB77 (9. Juli 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> und wohin bringst dein canyon zum kette ölen



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten. Oder wolltest Du nur einfach mal was schreiben?...


----------



## Bikerpifke (10. Juli 2008)

Canyon BigBear 2004
Außer der mehr als bescheidenen Gabel ( Manitou Axel ) die ich ausgetauscht habe bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Bike. Würde immer wieder dort einkaufen.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. Juli 2008)

HSB77 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon. Wir kommen hier nicht auf einen Nenner... Ich habe bei der Umfrage auch noch keine Stimme abgegeben, weil ich mein Canyon noch nicht lange genug habe. Ich bin eben nur der Auffassung, dass es bei einem Kaufpreis von 1748 Euro mein (oder jedermanns) gutes Recht ist, auf ein einwandfreies Bike zu bestehen - ohne Knarzen und Knacken. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, das Bike wieder zurück zu geben, bis es einwandfrei ist. Und ich rede nicht davon, einen Finger voll Fett an die Sattelstütze zu machen...
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Gute Fahrt und immer schön sitzen bleiben.
> 
> Gruß




Dir kann ich nur zustimmen!

Ich denke aber, hier wollen einige nicht begreifen oder versuchen andere als doof darzustellen, wenn man vernünftige Ansichten vertritt.

Allzeit gute Fahrt und nicht von irgendwelchen Selbsternannten Experten provozieren lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (10. Juli 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Selbsternannten Experten



Naja ich würde es als Realität und nicht als Meinung eines "selbsternannten Experten" bezeichnen 

Als "doof" hab ich hier auch niemnaden dargestellt, wollte nur mal klarstellen dass man nicht immer ein großes Theater um ein paar Geräusche machen muss, die sich leicht mit etwas Kreativität selbst beseitigen lassen, ohne das Bike gleich wieder zum Service zu schicken 
Gruß Till


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. Juli 2008)

Dann bitte ich dich mal um eine realistische Meinung bei einem Beispiel welches auch real aufgetreten ist.

Neukauf eines Fahrzeugs im Wert von 30.000 EUR.
mit folgenden Kinderkrankheiten.

-Fenster fallen in die Türe aufgrund von Materialfehler der Fensterträger. (Vorher Kunststoff, nachher Metallträger)
Wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher umgehen kann, kann man das selbst erledigen

-Drosselklappe verdreckt regelmäßig, wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher umgehen kann, kann man das selbst erledigen

-Scheibenwischergestänge frisst sich fest aufgrund von Kontaktkorrosion fest, wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher umgehen kann, kann man das selbst erledigen

-Front Tür sackt ab, da Scharniere nachgeben, wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher umgehen kann, kann man das selbst erledigen

-Festsetzen des Bremsträgers, wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher umgehen kann, kann man das selbst erledigen

-Türe frieren im Winter fest, hier bringt kein Schraubenzieher was, aber es ist selbst behebbar

und so weiter und so fort.

Sind alles Kleinigkeiten, die jeder selbst beheben kann, sofern er halbwegs geschickt ist.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, darf ein Auto in dieser Preisklasse sowas haben?

Ja/Nein?

Oder sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass so Kleinkram, welcher sich teilweise im Cent Bereich abspielt, von vornherein nicht auftreten darf.

Ich bitte um eine realistische Meinung.

Und deshalb ist ein Vergleich von einem Mittelklasse Fahrzeug und ein Bike, welches gut 4000 DM! kostet gar nicht mal so fern.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr euer Geld verdient und womit, ich jedenfalls erwarte etwas für mein Geld und deshalb schließe ich mich der Meinung von HSB77 an, dass so etwas nicht sein darf!

Es ist piepegal ob man das nun selber lösen kann oder nicht.

Wenn bei mir einer in der Firma schlampt, und sei es, dass er mal keine Lust hatte zu wenig Fett irgendwo hinzuschmieren, weil er sich die Pfoten nicht schmutzig machen wollte, dann gibts Ärger.
Passiert sowas öfter bekommst du irgendwann die Quittung und fragst dich, wieso deine Kunden nicht mehr von dir kaufen, weil sich sowas rumspricht, dass schlampig gearbeitet wird und auch noch wohlmöglich von der Firmenleitung toleriert wird.

DAS ist die Realität!

Vielleicht noch abschließend ein Beispiel bezüglich Bikes

Ich hatte ein Knacken bei meinem Neuen Bike von Canyon und war verwirrt weil ich nicht das Knacken lokalisieren konnte.
Bevor ich aber das Ding in den Versand gab, habe ich selbstverständlich versucht den Fehler zu finden und bin durch Zufall fündig geworden! Dennoch frage ich mich, musste das sein?
Auch ist mir ein nicht sauber entgrateter Schnellspanner entgegengekommen.
Musste das sein?
Eine Feile ansetzen hätte es getan.

Mein Fazit ist dennoch, dass ich bisher mit Canyon zufrieden bin und wünsche es jedem, dass er es auch ist. Schließlich ist es viel Geld was man ausgiebt und letztendlich ist es nur ein Fahrrad!

In diesem Sinne, frohes Biken!


----------



## ufo-de (10. Juli 2008)

@ Santa: Hört sich nach VW golf4 an...Kenne ich irgendwoher....

OFFTOPIC!!!!


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. Juli 2008)

ufo-de schrieb:


> @ Santa: Hört sich nach VW golf4 an...Kenne ich irgendwoher....
> 
> OFFTOPIC!!!!



Sorry fürs Offtopic, aber ich finde es schade, dass man hier förmlich als doof hingestellt wird, wenn man der Ansicht ist, dass gewisse Kleinigkeiten nicht auftreten dürfen für soviel Geld.

Naja, vielleicht noch als kleine Ergänzung zum Thema:

Ich hab letztens Bar Ends und Flaschen bestellt.
Hat ganze 3 Wochen gedauert, nachdem ich nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen immer die Info bekommen habe, dass es "morgen" raus geht.

Naja, aber was solls...dafür hat meine Bitte nach Kulanz schnell funktioniert, nachdem ich meinen Schnellspanner reklamiert hatte.


----------



## T!ll (10. Juli 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> und letztendlich ist es nur ein Fahrrad!



Eben drum, man sollte ja keinen Elefanten aus dem Fahrrad machen, welches nur ein paar Geräusche von sich gibt.
Das Beispiel mit dem Auto ist schon ärgerlich, allerdings gings ja hier hauptsächlich nur um *ein* Problem am Bike, und zwar Knackgeräusche die irgendwoher kommen, deren Ursache nicht eine Ellenlange Liste ist sondern *meist* eine Kleinigkeit.
Also ist der Vergleich ein wenig drastisch, dafür aber umso deutlicher.

Klar sollte das nicht vorkommen, sowas sollte nicht sein und ist ziemlich peinlich für den Hersteller. Da geht es aber um VIELE Kleinigkeiten, bei den Bike-Problemen geht es meistens nur um eine Sache  
Und ich will hier auch niemanden als doof darstellen (hab ich im übrigen auch nicht wirklich), sollte so nicht rüberkommen, falls sich da jemand persönlich beleigt fühlt: Keine Absicht, tut mir leid (der Post auf der letzten seite war vllt etwas drastisch ). Soll ja schließlich ne sachliche Diskussion bleiben die uns am Ende aber sowieso nicht weiterbrigt

Also dann, schönes Bikewochenende


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. Juli 2008)

Wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartmeanle (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ja schon in diesem Thread über die ersten Erfahrungen mit meinem Nerve XC berichtet.
Anfängliche Probleme lassen sich mit etwas Kenntnis selbstbesteitigen, die hratnäckigen Dinge erledigen sich dann wenn man die Tipps von Bikern liest
die hier ihre Erfahrungen berichtet haben.
Meine kreischenden Fromula Vorerradbremse hat aufgehört sich lautstark zu melden nachdem ich den Tipp des sehr langen Einbremsens verfolgt habe.
400 Hm zum großen Teil  mit der Vorderradbremse , das ging in das Handgelenk.
Fading ist nicht aufgetreten, aber ich stelle mir die Frage wieso Hersteller und Serviceteam sowas nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Mir scheint es fehlen nur wenige kleine Verbesserungen und Canyon hat perfekte Bikes im Angebot. Der Unkonzentriertheit von dem einen oder anderen 
Servicemitarbeiter ist doch abzuhelfen. Unvollständige Rücksendungen sind lästig und kosten Image und Postgebühren.

Mein Fazit : prima Bike  , das liegt am Konstrukteur. Die Montage ist hochwertig, die Kleinigkeiten müssen nicht sein.


----------



## HSB77 (11. Juli 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> allerdings gings ja hier hauptsächlich nur um *ein* Problem am Bike



Ich möchte das Thema nicht tot diskutieren, nur eine Sache noch anmerken, zu dem was Du geschrieben hast.

Wenn es doch NUR *ein* Problem ist am Bike, dass aber bei vielen Auftritt (kann man ja im Forum zu Genüge anchlesen), dann ist doch die Frage nach dem: MUSS sowas sein? noch viel berechtigter. Warum stellt es Canyon nicht ab? Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass sich zu wenige Leute mit dem Problem an Canyon wenden und alles selber "hinfrickeln". Man muß natürlich auch den Hersteller auf solche Probleme hinweisen, sonst kann nix geändert werden. Und das hat auch wiederum nur dann Erfolg, wenn viele sich mit dem Problem an den Hersteller wenden, sonst könnte Canyon ja (berechtigter Weise) von Einzelfällen ausgehen.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich ansonsten mit dem Fahrrad zufrieden. Ich habe es ja noch nicht so lange, aber es macht einen riesen Spaß und ich würde es wieder kaufen. 

Gruß und schönes WE!


----------



## right turn (13. Juli 2008)

Das Nerve XC ist wirklich ein super Bike,
aber die Lackqualität ist sehr schlecht !
Ich habe mir den weißen Rahmen aufgrund der Aussage eines CANYON-Mitarbeiters zugelegt, es handle sich um eine Pulverbeschichtung.
Auch in einem zweiten Gespräch wurde mir das bestätigt.
Doch die erste Ausfahrten waren ernüchternd - der "Lack" platzt auch an Stellen ab, die nur selten mit Steinen in Berührung kommen (z.B. seitlich am Unterrohr; neben der Schutzfolie!)
Nach jeder noch so kleinen Ausfahrt entdecke ich neue "Lackschäden".
Ich weiß, daß es sich um einen Gebrauchsgegenstand handelt, aber die Falschinformation von Canyon bezüglich der Lackierung (angebliche Pulverbeschichtung!) finde ich eine Frechheit !

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2008)

Ha! Ich will auch mal wieder meckern!

Da hab ich doch Donnerstag eine neue Sattelstütze angefordert, weil meine 31.6er zu klein ist. Und schon Samstagfrüh war eine neue 31.6er da!

Genial, gell?


----------



## ufo-de (13. Juli 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Offtopic, aber ich finde es...




Firlefanz. Ich meinte mehr mich damit...


Aber da sind schon wieder beim Thema. Mein Torque ES ist mal wieder klump.

Schon wieder Gabelausfall. Könnte das Teil bei Sram durchs Fenster werfen...

Mal sehen wie lange es dauert....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## thory (13. Juli 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden, würde aber nicht mehr dort kaufen, _weil ich meinen lokalen Händler unterstützen will und den Service dort sehr schätze._



Hm, beim lokalen Dealer kann ich nur kaufen was der hat (und habe ich auch gekauft, z.B. Liteville Rahmen bzw Specialized Tricross) aber wenn es ein neues Torque voll uphilltauglich mit 18cm FW geben sollte, dann hat nicht nur mein Händler sondern auch alle anderen im Umkreis nix aequivalentes. Ausserdem wäre der Händler mir maximal 100-300 Wert und das auch nur, wenn der mir eine Probefahrt (also eine richtige) in meiner Größe (!) verschaffen kann. 

Ansonsten bleibe ich bei Canyon.

Ach so, bislang bei Canyon gekauft:

Torque 2 2006
ES9 2006
Torque 8 2007


Urteil alles in allem:


----------



## Bratzus (13. Juli 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden, würde aber nicht mehr dort kaufen, _weil ich meinen lokalen Händler unterstützen will und den Service dort sehr schätze._



Ich unterstütze den Localdealer, indem ich Ersatzteile und Aufrüstungen bei "Ihm" ordere, bei Defekten "Ihn" anspreche ("Er" lebt auch von Reparaturen und hat selbstverständlich nichts dagegen wenn ich mit "CANYON" auftauche).
Neubikes habe ich  bei Canyon gekauft, die Localdealer wurden im Vorfeld in Betracht gezogen, aber die Suche nach was Passendem war nicht erfolgreich, Probefahrt war meist nicht möglich da meist  nur 1 Ausstellungsstück vorhanden war, wenn überhaupt!! "Zitat: Müsste man mal versuchen, eins zu Bestellen". 
Als MTB-ler bin ich das Schrauben gewöhnt, renne sowieso nicht wegen jedem Geräusch oder jedem Fehlschalten zur Werkstatt.
Jeder soll nach seinem Gefühl sein Bike ordern, ob bei "seinem" Händler oder sonstwo.

MfG Bratzus


----------



## ufo-de (13. Juli 2008)

Tja, wenn wir noch nen Radhändler in Paderborn hätten, dann würde ich nicht bei Canyon bestellen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich vor der Tür parken kann und immer sofort Hilfe bekomme(und das persönlich und nicht am Telefon).

Es gibt aber keinen der hier Freerider oder Downhiller verkauft. Die meisten tun sich schon schwer ne Scheibenbremse zu warten. Ersatzteile? Vergiss es!!!

Der Einzige der hier noch bemüht ist was zu besorgen (wo ich auch kaufe), tritt mir in den Arsch wenn ich mit meinem Canyon vorfahre.
Dann sagt er erst: Jaja, im Internet kaufen und wenn was nicht klappt kommste angeschissen. 
Und Recht hat er....(Und helfen tut er trotzdem!)


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (13. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mein ES 7.0 /2008  mittlerweile 1100km gefahren(Gelände).
Es macht viel Freude und habe bisher keine Probleme


----------



## MasterAss (14. Juli 2008)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> Meine kreischenden Fromula Vorerradbremse hat aufgehört sich lautstark zu melden nachdem ich den Tipp des sehr langen Einbremsens verfolgt habe.
> 400 Hm zum großen Teil  mit der Vorderradbremse , das ging in das Handgelenk.
> Fading ist nicht aufgetreten, aber ich stelle mir die Frage wieso Hersteller und Serviceteam sowas nicht in den Griff bekommen.



Sorry, aber Einbremsen sollte man jede Bremse. Leider machen viele Leute einfach nur so ein Pillepalle-Eingebremse und wundern sich hinterher warum es quietscht oder schleift oder nicht beisst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartmeanle (14. Juli 2008)

Jepp die Erkenntnis ist nun auch bei angekommen, allerding stellt sich mir die Frage wieso mir als zahlenden Kunden so eine Aufgabe zusteht ?
Der Hersteller kann sich da ruhig mal einen Kopf machen und die Ausreden stecken lassen.
Bei der Produkthaftung gibt es noch Raum für Verbesserungen.


----------



## cx-fahrer (14. Juli 2008)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> Jepp die Erkenntnis ist nun auch bei angekommen, allerding stellt sich mir die Frage wieso mir als zahlenden Kunden so eine Aufgabe zusteht ?
> Der Hersteller kann sich da ruhig mal einen Kopf machen und die Ausreden stecken lassen.
> Bei der Produkthaftung gibt es noch Raum für Verbesserungen.



Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden. 
Auch beim Auto müssen die Bremsen nach Belag/scheibenwechsel eingebremst werden. Das ist ganz normal. Was ist dein Problem?


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (14. Juli 2008)

Canyon Nerve ESX7 ;07 und habe noch häb noch den Torque FRX 8 letztes Jahr gekauft!Vom Preis Supi aber net ganz zufrieden mit dem Nerve!Da hat sich ziemlich schnell der Freilauf verabschiedet!!!ÄRGERLICH!Naja sonst bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Peter K (16. Juli 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Hm, beim lokalen Dealer kann ich nur kaufen was der hat (und habe ich auch gekauft, z.B. Liteville Rahmen bzw Specialized Tricross) aber wenn es ein neues Torque voll uphilltauglich mit 18cm FW geben sollte, dann hat nicht nur mein HÃ¤ndler sondern auch alle anderen im Umkreis nix aequivalentes. Ausserdem wÃ¤re der HÃ¤ndler mir maximal 100-300â¬ Wert und das auch nur, wenn der mir eine Probefahrt (also eine richtige) in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe (!) verschaffen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibe ich bei Canyon.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Ich habe mir Anfang 2008 ein Nerve ES 9 zugelegt und musste einmal eine Bremse (Formula) und spÃ¤ter auch noch mal das kpl.Rad (Problem mit dem Steuersatz) einsenden. Die Abwicklung ging rel. schnell so zwischen 10 und 14 Tagen. Das Rad ist seither top und ich nun zufrieden. Probleme hatte ich ein Jahr zuvor mit einem deutlich teureren Rad von Specialized und wenn hier von Service geredet wird, das war damals keiner von denen.
Meinen Ã¶rtlichen Dealer beglÃ¼cke ich, wenn ich ZubehÃ¶r oder Ersatzteile benÃ¶tige. Er hat mich auch nicht vom Hof gejagt, als ich mit meinem Canyon vorgefahren bin. Sein Kommentar: Tolles Teil fÃ¼r das Geld.


----------



## rudi64 (20. Juli 2008)

Nerve XC 6.0 - TOP


----------



## schlagamel (20. Juli 2008)

vitello schrieb:


> Allein das Verpacken und Verschicken des Bikde wär mir zuviel Aufwand ...dazu noch die Warterei
> 
> Dann lieber selbst Hand anlegen und gut ist das. Aber so ist halt der König Kunde ...meist sieht man nur "die ausgegebenen 2000Euro" und nicht das was man fürs Geld bekommen hat.



Hallo,

ich habe nur den Dämpfer eingeschickt! Warterei war zwar ärgerlich aber in wohl die bessere Wahl. Hab keine Lust gehabt das erste mal einen Dämper zu zerlegen, wenn ich auf das (für einen Studi) teure Teil noch Garantie habe...


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo... @all...

also was man hier so alles liest, echt der Hammer! 
Da kaufen sich Leute Bike´s für tausende Euronen und jammern über jeden Scheiß... oh, es knarzt... hier Spiel, da Spiel... die Bremsen quietschen... hallo?
Das sind recht teure Bikes, ausgelegt und entworfen um es krachen zu lassen... nicht wegen jedem Pieps zum Versender zu laufen und zu meckern!
Wenn ich mir so ein Gerät kaufe, setze ich mal ne Menge an Verständniss und handwerkliches Geschick vorraus... muß nicht wegen jedem S.....? reklamieren! Da kneift man mal die Backen zusammen und richtet selber... was man auch selber verbogen hat... jammert nicht direkt rum und mäkelt am Service!

Man kauft sich solche Bikes, um es krachen zu lassen... auf dem Haustrail, im Bikepark oder sonst wo... da quietscht und knarzt auch mal was! Wenn man das dabei überhaupt noch hört?

... ich nicht!

Und wenn, dann ab in den Keller, die Garage und gut ist!!

Wenn ich solche Sachen lese: "... hab ne Delle im Oberrohr! ... wie bekomm ich die weg?" ... hallo? ... pack ich mir an den Kopf!

Nichts für ungut, mußte raus...


----------



## tomato007 (22. Juli 2008)

Rennrad 1998; bis jetzt keine Probleme

Canyon XC 7.0 2007; Dämpferschraube unten war nach 500 km locker (befestigen mit Loctite). Das war es auch schon.

Positiv: Top Räder mit guter Ausstattung. Bei beiden Rädern war auch im Detail die Ausstattung sehr gut (z. B. Gore Ride on bei RR, Scheuerschutz der Leitungen bei MTB). Nach wie vor noch ein gutes Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis. Subjektiv hat sich das die letzten Jahre aber verschlechtert.

Negativ: Lieferzeiten teilweise etwas lang. Sitzprobe/ Proberundeauf Rad in richtiger Grösse ist empfehlenswert, kann aber sehr aufwändig sein.

Fazit: Bin mit beiden Rädern sehr zufrieden. Beide Räder machen nach wie vor sehr viel Spass. Würde wieder bei Canyon kaufen. 

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Santa2412claus (22. Juli 2008)

@gonzo,

du bist der Held!

Du setzt also handwerkliches Geschick voraus, wenn man sich solche ein Bike zulegt?

Achso.

Also, jeder der nichts davon versteht, hat auf so einem Bike nichts verloren, ja?
Klasse Argument.

Dann kauf dir auch kein Auto mehr, wenn du davon nichts verstehst, und keinen Fernseher, wenn du nichts von der Technik verstehst usw. und so fort.

Manche Argumente.....packt man sich an den Kopf!

Es gibt Leute, die erwarten was für ihr Geld UND Service in der Servicewüste Deutschland. Nicht umsonst tragen wir diesen Titel.

In diesem Sinne, erst denken und dann schreiben, bevor man groß auf die Kacke haut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSB77 (22. Juli 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Manche Argumente.....packt man sich an den Kopf!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, erst denken und dann schreiben, bevor man groß auf die Kacke haut.



Besser kann man es nicht formulieren. Als ich mir meine Honda SP1 gekauft habe, habe ich sie auch gekauft, um es richtig krachen zu lassen (sonst hätte ich ja auch nen Mofa kaufen können). Trotzdem hat da nix zu quietschen und zu knarzen oder zu ruckeln oder sonst irgend ein Mist. Denn ich habe dafür einen Haufen Geld bezahlt, damit alles einwandfrei ist. Aber der Gonzo gibt sein Geld wohl gern für mangelhafte Ware aus um sich dann beim "Krachen lassen" darüber zu freuen, dass er es nicht mehr hört??!!  Alles Gute!!


----------



## Iceman79 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich bin nicht zufreiden gewesen (ich war glaub ne Ausnahme...) - aber das Thema ist für mich abgehackt!
Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Versenderbike hollen...


----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2008)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zufreiden gewesen (ich war glaub ne Ausnahme...) - aber das Thema ist für mich abgehackt!
> Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Versenderbike hollen...



Yeah so kann sich jeder ein Bild von deinem Problem machen.....

Ein bisschen gesprächsfreudiger bitte

Gruß Till


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2008)

wieso? das thema ist doch abgeha*c*kt und er wird sich nie wieder ein versenderbike ho*l*len...


----------



## HSB77 (22. Juli 2008)

Zur Holle aber auch mit den ganzen vielen Buchstaben in einem Wort...


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> @gonzo,
> 
> du bist der Held!
> 
> ...



..sachte Kollege!!

Ich bin mit meinem Bike zufrieden und hatte keine Probleme, lauf auch nicht wegen jedem Scheiß zu Canyon... meine Bremsen quietschen... bäh, ich hab ne Beule im Rad etc.!!!!

.. dann käme ich nie zum biken!!

Und, auf "Servicewüste"-Deutschland zu kommen... nagelst du dich darauf fest... bist du stolz darauf? Klar, gut wenn man reklamieren kann, einem geholfen wird... aber dann nicht wegen jedem Pillefitz!!

Gruß Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrer77 (22. Juli 2008)

Habe ein Canyon Nerve XC7 Special Edition mit Talas Gabel und bin bisher zufrieden. Note: -5 (schweizer Schulnotenskala)

Der rechte K24 Hebel hatte (wie anscheinend bei vielen anderen auch) nach 5 Monaten Probleme mit dem Geberkolben. Hat insgesamt knapp 3  1/2 Wochen gedauert bis sie wieder da war. Ist nicht gerade der Hammer gewesen dieser Service, aber dafür können sie bei Canyon auch nichts. Ich denke aber, da hätte Canyon mehr Druck bei Formula machen müssen und einen schnelleren Service bzw. direkten Austausch machen müssen.

Zudem wäre ein kleines Goodie als Entschuldigung keine dumme Sache gewesen. Habe bei einem Telefonat gefragt ob man mir ein Schaltauge gratis liefern könnte. Das ging aber leider nicht. Ich habs dann trotzdem bestellt und das Teil wurde mir zusammen mit der Bremse zurück geschickt. Lausig war nur, dass man dafür dann auch noch Porto verrechnet. Hab dann nochmals telefonisch rebelliert und mir wurde gratis ein Schlauch mitgeschickt. So muss das laufen Jungs!

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Bike immer noch sehr gut und ich bin von der Qualität des Bikes nach wie vor sehr angetan, auch wenn der Trek- Rahmen meines Kollegen (Fuel EX8 o.ä.) wertiger und aufwändiger daher kommt. Das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ist aber nach wie vor Top und ich habe in der zwischenzeit auch kein besseres Angebot gesehen. 

Ich bin selber Geschäftsführer einer solchen Firma und kann deren Probleme gut nach voll ziehen, daher finde ich einige Aussagen in diesem Forum ziemlich daneben. Das sind auch nur Menschen. Und Menschen machen Fehler!

Ich denke aber, dass Canyon sich nicht ganz bewusst ist, dass Probleme, gerade in einem Forum wie diesem, zu sehr grossen Problemen aufgebauscht werden und Canyon da mehr gegensteuern muss. Mit einem kleinen Goodie wie einen Ersatzschlauch oder einem Schaltauge hat man schnell wieder ein Stein im Brett.

Aber im grossen und ganzen würde ich mir sehrwahrscheinlich wieder ein Canyon kaufen. Und all die kleinen Probleme wie Umwerfer einstellen, Bremse einstellen gehört für mich dazu. Wer das nicht möchte der soll zu einem Händler gehen und bloss nicht beim Versender kaufen!


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

fahrer77 schrieb:


> Habe ein Canyon Nerve XC7 Special Edition mit Talas Gabel und bin bisher zufrieden. Note: -5 (schweizer Schulnotenskala)
> 
> Aber im grossen und ganzen würde ich mir sehrwahrscheinlich wieder ein Canyon kaufen. Und all die kleinen Probleme wie Umwerfer einstellen, Bremse einstellen gehört für mich dazu. Wer das nicht möchte der soll zu einem Händler gehen und bloss nicht beim Versender kaufen!



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!! ...

... nicht wegen jedem... teilweise, selbst verschuldetem, Defekt... auf den Versender schimpfen!!

Beispiele: ... Delle im Rahmen... Schaltauge abgerissen (Ersatz?)... Bremse schleift und quietscht usw. ... HALLO?

...  ... da fass ich mir oft (nicht manchmal... "Servicewüste-Deutschland") an den Kopf!

Anm.: ... an ner Honda SP1 schleifen die Bremsen garantiert auch, nur "hört man das nicht!"



PS: ... fahr selber "Moped", ist einfach so!!!


----------



## thory (22. Juli 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Anm.: ... an ner Honda SP1 schleifen die Bremsen garantiert auch, nur "hört man das nicht!"


Im KfZ Bereich schleifen die Scheibenbremsen sogar ganz ordentlich, nur der Motor hat halt das in kW was Du in Watt leistest. Da kommst auf ein bisschen Verlust nicht, dagegen wenn Du es schleifen hörst kommts zipperlein, über den tatsächlichen oder eingebildeten Leistungsverlust.

Gruss


----------



## Iceman79 (22. Juli 2008)

Wieso - weil das hier ne Umfrage ist und ich meine Mainung gesagt habe!
Nichts gegen Canyon persönlich - Canyon persönlich war mir gegenüber sehr kulant und hat auch alle von mir reklamierten Mängel so gut es geht behoben und ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass die auch ziemlich viel Geduld gezeigt haben...
Das Bike aber hat meine Erwartungen bei weiten nicht erreicht, kann gut sein, dass ich die etwas zu hoch gestellt habe -  muss aber dazu sagen das der Nachbesitzer damit zufreiden ist! (Naja, nachdem so gut wie alles vom Canyon ausgetauscht worden ist)
Ich hatte einfach keine Lust das Bike einzuschicken und dann drauf warten - deswegen nie wieder ein Versender Bike!

MfG

Iceman


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Im KfZ Bereich schleifen die Scheibenbremsen sogar ganz ordentlich, nur der Motor hat halt das in kW was Du in Watt leistest. Da kommst auf ein bisschen Verlust nicht, dagegen wenn Du es schleifen hörst kommts zipperlein, über den tatsächlichen oder eingebildeten Leistungsverlust.
> 
> Gruss



..wenn du die Paar Watt (Bremsenklimpern) nicht weg gebügelt (getreten) bekommst... dann setz dich auch ein Kinderkarussel!

.. das ist Kinderkacke...


----------



## zebroc (22. Juli 2008)

Ahoi,

komme gerade aus Koblenz und bin ganz zufrieden 

Ich hatte das Problem mit dem nicht zurückstellenden Bremshebel an der Oro K24. Man hatte also erstmal den Geberkolben im Verdacht. Während man in der Werkstatt mal genauer schaute bin ich rüber in den Laden und habe Klamotten geholt. Als ich zurück kam war alles wieder in Ordnung, man erklärte mir das man den Hebel gängig gemacht habe und gut war's --> Super! 



Nun muss ich aber auch folgendes dazu sagen: Als der Fehler damals das erste mal auftrat, rief ich bei der Hotline an. Man sagte mir, wenn es der Geberkolben sei müsse man die Bremse einsenden und das dauere so 2 Wochen und da ist der Knackpunkt: Auch wenn ich heute Glück hatte, muss ich sagen das ich 2 Wochen Wartezeit bei einem bekannten Fehler an einem Bike dieser Preisklasse vollkommen inakzeptabel fände! Ich frage mich: Canyon erreicht bei Formula sicher ein 8-stelliges Volumen jährlich --> Kann man da nicht - bei einem bekannten Fehler - ein paar Ersatzteile auf Lager legen? Da muss Canyon doch eine enorme Hebelwirkung haben und seinem Endkunden etwas mehr Service bieten können, oder?

Eine Antwort vom Canyon Support (mstaab) wäre super 



Ein Votum in der Umfrage gebe ich Ende der Saison ab, wenn ich das Rad lang genug habe und die erste Inspektion in Koblenz gemacht wurde. Bis jetzt würde ich eine 2- geben, also noch Raum für Optimierung


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

zebroc schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> komme gerade aus Koblenz und bin ganz zufrieden
> 
> ...



... bestimmt mit ein bisschen WD 80... wirkt Wunder! ... oder meinst du man hÃ¤tte die zerlegt, wieder in Gang gesetzt... dir vielleicht, mal eben, nen neuen Bremsgriff angebaut... wÃ¤hrend du ein paar Klamotten gekauft hast?

8-stelliges Volumen... bei Formula? ... ?0.000.000 â¬ sind ne Menge Bremsen!!



GruÃ gonzo


----------



## HSB77 (23. Juli 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> Anm.: ... an ner Honda SP1 schleifen die Bremsen garantiert auch, nur "hört man das nicht!"



Hab ich geschrieben, dass sie nicht schleifen? Wenn Du mich schon zitierst, dann aber im richtigen Zusammenhang. Die Rede war nicht von Scheibenbremsen, sondern von knarzenden Hinterbauten. Und da ist es doch scheiß egal, ob ich das Bike vom Versender habe oder vom Händler. Wenn es nicht weg geht, würde ich das Bike so oder so wieder zurück bringen/schicken. Ganz einfach.

Und ich habe oben schon geschrieben: Wenn Du mit einem solchen Mangel lebst und Dich freust, dass Du es beim Biken nicht mehr hörst, dann ist das doch super für Dich. Allerdings solltest Du vielleicht mal zum HNO gehen. Ich höre das knarzen nämlich beim Fahren und es nervt gewaltig, wenn man mal so ne Stunde bergauf fährt.

Deswegen sind noch lange nicht alle Idioten, die für Ihr Geld gerne ein Bike hätten, was einwandfrei ist. Und nochmal: Ich rede nicht davon, nen Finger voll Fett an die Sattelstütze zu machen.


----------



## moudi (8. Januar 2009)

Habe ein 07er Torque FR9.
Bin das bike jetzt eine Saison gefahren und mit der Performance ganz zufrieden.
Aber ich würde mir kein Canyon mehr kaufen da ich lieber meinen Händler unterstütze.
Und so viel billiger sind sie nun auch nicht.Auch finde ich dass die Rahmen etwas langweilig aussehen,und das "kakebraun" von meinem gefällt mir auch nicht mehr so.
Seit kurzem habe ich eine Delle im Oberrohr,jedoch sind keine Kratzer oder sonst etwas zu sehen.Sturtz hatte ich auch keinen.
Sieht aus wie mit dem Daumen eingedrückt

Aber sonst ein gutes Bike

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## simdiem (8. Januar 2009)

Nerve AM 8.0 Special Edition 

Beratung:

Wartezeit:absolut mangelhaft insgesamt 4 Monate:kotz:

Rad:bisher Top  

Service: noch keine Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admax (8. Januar 2009)

moudi schrieb:


> Habe ein 07er Torque FR9.
> Bin das bike jetzt eine Saison gefahren und mit der Performance ganz zufrieden.
> Aber ich würde mir kein Canyon mehr kaufen da ich lieber meinen Händler unterstütze.
> Und so viel billiger sind sie nun auch nicht.Auch finde ich dass die Rahmen etwas langweilig aussehen,und das "kakebraun" von meinem gefällt mir auch nicht mehr so.
> ...



Sowas nennt man Winterdepression


----------



## LimaBravo (9. Januar 2009)

moudi schrieb:


> Seit kurzem habe ich eine Delle im Oberrohr,jedoch sind keine Kratzer oder sonst etwas zu sehen.Sturtz hatte ich auch keinen.
> Sieht aus wie mit dem Daumen eingedrückt
> 
> Aber sonst ein gutes Bike
> ...




so ein Geländeradl darf doch von seiner Bestimmung leicht gekennzeichnet sein, daß spricht doch für dich und der artgerechten Haltung.


----------



## moudi (9. Januar 2009)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> so ein Geländeradl darf doch von seiner Bestimmung leicht gekennzeichnet sein, daß spricht doch für dich und der artgerechten Haltung.



Ich meinte auch nicht dass so ein Bike keine Delle haben darf.
Finde es nur etwas heftig wie so eine nicht gerade kleine Delle entstehen kann ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen.
Wird wohl auch mit der Rahmenform zutun haben.
Mein 06er Specialized Enduro war jedenfalls härter im nehmen


----------



## freedope (9. Januar 2009)

habe ein frx von 08 und bin absolut zufrieden damit, und auch mit dem service bin ich zufrieden, schnell und gut, obwohl es eine lange reise mit der post war!


----------



## Peter K (9. Januar 2009)

moudi schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht dass so ein Bike keine Delle haben darf.
> Finde es nur etwas heftig wie so eine nicht gerade kleine Delle entstehen kann ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen.
> Wird wohl auch mit der Rahmenform zutun haben.
> Mein 06er Specialized Enduro war jedenfalls härter im nehmen



Sie hat doch Spuren hinterlassen, die Delle...


----------



## zebroc (21. März 2009)

zebroc schrieb:


> Ein Votum in der Umfrage gebe ich Ende der Saison ab, wenn ich das Rad lang genug habe und die erste Inspektion in Koblenz gemacht wurde. Bis jetzt würde ich eine 2- geben, also noch Raum für Optimierung


So,

Rad war letzte Woche in der Inspektion, wegen der Masse musste ich auf einen Termin eine Woche warten, was aber kein Problem war (Tipp: Frühzeitig Termin machen, wenn man's eilig hat!) Ich habe das Bike selber hingebracht, Daten gegeben und Abholtermin bekommen, schmerzlos und schnell.

Abgeholt habe ich es dann irgendwann Abends kurz vor Feierabend im Laden. Das war wohl nicht ganz problemfrei, weil die eigentliche Werkstatt nur bis 18:00 Uhr auf hat. Hier kommt der wichtige Teil: Die Mitarbeiter waren äußerst zuvorkommend und haben alles gegeben mir das Bike aushändigen zu können --> Spitze! 

Man merkt, dass bei Canyon keine workflow-mäßigen, festen Strukturen vorherschen, so wird also noch viel "zu Fuß" erledigt --> Behaltet das bitte bei, das macht euren Charme aus! 

Bin rundum zufrieden, alles super!


----------



## rmfausi (21. März 2009)

Seit August '08 -> Nerve XC 5.0 2008  Service 

Ich werde mir demnächst noch ein Roadlite 6.0 kaufen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## dancing Queen (22. März 2009)

Delle im Oberrohr hab ich auch (06er ESX). Mein Univega RAM930 war  nicht so "weich". Wäre toll, in Zukunft wieder mehr Wert auf die Haltbarkeit zu legen. 

Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die alles immer leichter brauchen. Haltbarkeit geht klar vor!!!


----------



## Peter K (23. März 2009)

Antwort: Nicht mehr !

1. Auf einen neuen Topeak Montageständer (Preis 199,-), der nach einmaligem Gebrauch einen Defekt an einer Kunststoffklemmschelle hatte und den ich persönlich vor 4 Wochen in Koblenz zur Reklamation abgegeben hatte, warte ich noch immer.

2. Meine Fox Talas wird zur Zeit von Toxo und Canyon "Kaputtrepariert". Nachzulesen im Techtalk "Federung & Co. Fox 32 Talas RLC".

Ich bin an und für sich ein geduldiger Mensch, aber langsam reisst bei mir der Faden. An meinem Nerve 9.0 waren schon einige Dinge im argen wie defekte Bremse, Steuerlager schlampig eingebaut, Kratzer im Steuerrohr bei Auslieferung, knackender Rahmen, Passungenauigkeiten der Sattelstütze zum Sattelrohr, Transportschäden (Farbabrieb am Casting der Gabel) durch unsachgemässe Verpackung beim Versand. Nachdem das Rad von der Nachbearbeitung der Kratzer wieder bei mir eintraf war die Gabel mitlackiert worden und mit lauter schwarzen Farbspritzern versehen. Als Entschädigung wollte man mir eine neue Gabel zusenden, aber um Canyon nicht zu sehr zu belasten, die Gabel funktionierte ja, habe ich mit denen vereinbart, für die erste Wartung der Federelemente einen Gutschein zu erhalten. Die Gabel wurde also zur Wartung Ende 2008 nach Koblenz geschickt und der Rest ist im Techtalk nachzulesen.
Wie gesagt: Die Gabel war vor dem Service i.O. was man jetzt nicht mehr behaupten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## right turn (23. März 2009)

Ich will hier auch mal meinen Frust los werden!

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Torque ES 8.0 gekauft (mittlerweile mein fünftes Rad von Canyon - man wird wohl nie klüger!!)

Nach ein paar Wochen musste ich feststellen, dass an der unteren Dämpferbefestigungsschraube das Gewinde überdreht wurde. Der Grund hierfür liegt wohl darin, dass der Innnendurchmesser der Dämpferbuchse nicht mit dem Außendurchmesser der Schraube übereinstimmt.(Sollten wohl alle Torque-Fahrer mit Monarch-Dämfer mal überprüfen!!!).
Das Problem wurde wohl auch vom "Experten" bei der Erstmontage erkannt, welcher die Schraube einfach so fest angezogen hat, bis die Dämpferbuchse fest genug zwischen dem Umlenkhebel geklemmt wurde und das sonst spürbare Spiel verschwunden war!

Nach vier Telephonaten mit der "Canyon-Service-Abteilung" innerhalb der letzten sechs Wochen habe ich vier verschiedenen Mitarbeitern das Problem geschildert und heute letztendlich von einem weiteren Mitarbeiter erfahren das mir angeblich eine E-Mail zugesandt wurde, (habe ich nie erhalten!) in der mir mitgeteilt werden sollte, daß Canyon keine Schrauben verschicktconfused und man Photos von dem defekten Teil benötige.

Ich kenne das auch von anderen Firmen, bei der die Kunden im Falle einer Reklamation so lange hingehalten werden, bis sie aufgeben!!!
Man muß sich wundern, daß es trotz "Wirtschaftskrise" immer noch Firmen gibt, dennen es so gut geht, daß Ihnen die Zufriedenheit Ihrer Kunden "sch...egal" ist.
Ich bin sehr enttäuscht und wende mich hiemit auch an die Canyon-Geschäftsleitung mit der Bitte um eine Stellungnahme.

Übrigens: Die von mir bestellten Dämpferbuchsen für den Fox RP-Dämpfer sind auch angekommen-nach zwei Monaten!!!

Auf diesem Weg will ich allen im Stich gelassenen Canyon-Fahrern mein Mitgefühl ausdrücken und empfehle allen "Nicht-Canyon-Fahrern", auch kein solches zu kaufen!!!


----------



## schappi (23. März 2009)

Ich als Canyon hätte genauso gehandelt!

Die Schraube hättest auch du beim Basten überdrehen können!

warum hast du nicht einen Rücksendeschein angefordert und das Bike zur Reparatur zu Canyon zurückgeschickt ist ja schließlich Garantie drauf?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2009)

Ein Bike immer gleich komplett zurückschicken, ohne zu wissen wann man es zurückbekommt, ist aber auch nicht so toll (grad wenns Postamt nicht um die Ecke ist oder keine Zweitbike zur Hand ist). Ich hab auch von Canyon schon Bike/Biketeile im gleichen defekten Zustand zurückerhalten mit der Begründung das sei kein Defekt das muss so.
Also Vorsicht.

Ausserdem wäre es wesentlich einfacher, wenn gängige Ersatzteile (Schrauben, Buchsen, Lager, Umlenkhebel wtf) erhältlich wären. Die sind aber im Shop nicht gelistet/bepreist und auf telefonische Anfragen hin mal lieferbar mal nicht, je nach Tagesform der Hotline.

Selbst ein Schaltauge scheint für Canyon ein Problem zu sein, ich habe es nach unzähligen Mails mittlerweile aufgegeben. 
Wenn die ihre Mitarbeiter mal wieder runderneuert haben (scheint ja so alle drei Monate zu sein) werde ichs nochmal versuchen...

PS: aber ja, bin super zufrieden, tolles Bike! 
Nur der Service ist kundenunfreundlich, um es mal milde auszudrücken.


----------



## Jogi (23. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Selbst ein Schaltauge scheint für Canyon ein Problem zu sein, ich habe es nach unzähligen Mails mittlerweile aufgegeben.
> Wenn die ihre Mitarbeiter mal wieder runderneuert haben (scheint ja so alle drei Monate zu sein) werde ichs nochmal versuchen...
> [...]



Schaltaugen gibt es nicht im Shop, sondern in der Werkstatt. Versuch einfach mal dort dein Glück.
Als ich mein Rad abgeholt hab, musste ich auch in die Werkstatt rüber, um für meinen Spetzl ein Schaltauge zu kaufen.


----------



## schappi (23. März 2009)

Schaltaugen gibts bei Bike Components!
Genauso wie Dämpferbuchsen, die würde ich auch nicht bei Canyon bestellen.
Dafür ist der Laden zu unflexibel.
Der Laden wird jedes Jahr wieder von seinem eigenen Erfolg überrannt.
Mit 2-stelligen Wachstumsraten jedes Jahr bkommts du keine ausgefeilte Organisation mit eingeschliffenen Prozessen hin. und wenn man dann auch noch SAP einführt.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2009)

Dämpfer Gleitlager hatte ich schon von HiBike, 3 Eus für 2. 
Schaltaugen gibts fürs Canyon leider nur von Canyon (Tork 2008!), ausser jemand hat etwas selber gefräst.
Bei solchen speziellen Teilen (wie auch diese beliebten Muttern und Schrauben) hilft wohl dann nur noch Eigenfertigung - nicht ganz einfach wenn man keine Drehbank und CNC-Fräse hat...

Ich finde es braucht keine ausgefeilte Organisation um sich mal eine Kiste Ersatzteile hinzulegen, mit einer Bestellnummer zu versehen und dieses dann Online verfügbar zu machen - das geht anderswo auch. 
Und einfach anrufen/mailen und bestellen führt bei Canyon leider nicht immer dazu, dass man Ware erhält. Manchmal ja, manchmal nein. Und das ist seit mindestens 5 Jahren so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## right turn (23. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaltaugen gibts bei Bike Components!
> Genauso wie Dämpferbuchsen, die würde ich auch nicht bei Canyon bestellen.
> Dafür ist der Laden zu unflexibel.
> Der Laden wird jedes Jahr wieder von seinem eigenen Erfolg überrannt.
> Mit 2-stelligen Wachstumsraten jedes Jahr bkommts du keine ausgefeilte Organisation mit eingeschliffenen Prozessen hin. und wenn man dann auch noch SAP einführt.



Wie bitte,
was bist Du den für Einer ?
Hört sich an, als würdest Du auf der Gehaltsliste von Canyon stehen, oder warum entschuldigst Du Deren Misswirtschaft!?
Man kann doch nicht tausende von Rädern ausliefern und sich dann weigern Ersatzteile dafür anzubieten!!!
Jeder Händler freut sich doch nur drauf, den verhaßten CANYON-Bikern überteuerte Ersatzteile zu verkaufen.
Selbst wenn ich die angesprochene Schraube selbst überdreht hätte (was nicht der Fall ist, da ich immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel arbeite-ganz im Gegensatz zur Canyon Werkstatt!!!), wäre es nur kulant, mir eine neue Schraube zuzusenden. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mit vollem Einsatz dafür sorgen, daß CANYON in meiner Gegend (und ich bin viel unterwegs und ziemlich bekannt!) keine Räder mehr verkauft!
Ich hoffe nur, daß ich "Mein`s" noch irgendwie loswerde, weil ich mich mit einem Produkt einer Firma, die Ihr Kunden dermaßen im Stich lässt, nicht identifizieren kann!!!

Viel Spaß beim Biken (nur darauf kommt`s an!)


----------



## right turn (23. März 2009)

Nochmal Ich...

Mich würde nur interessieren, ob Herr Arnold weiß, was in seiner Firma so läuft, oder hat Er sich, wie alle Manager in Deutschland mit seinem Ersparten schon zur Ruhe gesetzt und seinen Wahlspruch vom "Pure Cycling" über Bord geworfen???

Viele Grüsse

Stephan Bauer

Kunden Nummer: 381 403


----------



## white batman (23. März 2009)

right turn schrieb:


> Kunden Nummer: 381 403




....pourquoi ?


----------



## right turn (23. März 2009)

white batman schrieb:


> ....pourquoi ?



Weil man keinerlei Hilfe von Canyon erwarten kann !!!


----------



## Bechy (24. März 2009)

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Canyon.
Hatte zur Zeit zwei RÃ¤der.
Canyon XC3 ... 2005 und Grand Canyon 9.0 2008. Den XC Rahmen habe ich wieder verkauft, aber nur aus dem Grund, da ich einfach kein Fully mehr brauche. Er hat trotzdessen noch 300â¬ eingebracht. Aus Gabel und den restlichen Anbauteilen habe ich mir ein gÃ¼nstiges Hardtail aufgebaut.
Das GC9 ist auch Top. Alles Super. Keine Probleme  Sehr zufrieden und hÃ¤tte ich das GEld, wÃ¼rde ich mir jeder Zeit wieder ein Rad bei Canyon holen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass das Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis bei weitem nicht mehr so gut ist wie frÃ¼her. Abe dennoch besser als bei anderen Herstellern.

Und noch was. Die vielen Leute die sich hier aufregen, wegen Service usw... Damit muss man einfach rechnen, wenn man sich ein Versandbike kauft. Da ist nunmal normal, dass es man es meist als Gesamtpaket zurÃ¼ck schicken muss. Und schon die Postweg dauern 4-5 Tage. Und dann noch der Reperatur. Evtl Warteschlange in der Canyon Werkstatt.
Ich hatte mein Rad noch wie weg geschickt, habe auch keine Inspektionen in Anspruch genommen. Habe alles selbst gemacht.
Ich habe mir nur mal Erstatzschaltaugen an der Hotline bestellt. Ging alles gut. Aber mehr kann ich zum Service auch nicht sagen. Da ich ihn (Bis jetzt) noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen musste.

In diesem Sinne, Sport frei


----------



## fittschy (24. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> und wenn man dann auch noch SAP einführt.


 die haben Navision und nicht SAP(Software aus Polen)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. März 2009)

Da im Forum (verständlicherweise) fast nur negative Kritik geäußert wird, möchte ich mal kurz ein Lob aussprechen:

- Sonntag: Schraube der Sattelklemme abgerissen

- Montag: Die Dame am Telefon weiß, wovon ich spreche, sie habe das gleiche Problem an ihrem Nerve gehabt. Neue Klemme bestellt.

- Dienstag: In Erinnerung an die Beiträge hier nochmal angerufen, um zu fragen, ob alles soweit klar geht. "Ja, ist gebucht und wird verschickt."

- nächster Mittoch: Klemme ist da.

Danke Canyon!


----------



## lala999 (27. März 2009)

Canyon XC 9.0 aus Herbstspecial 2007

Preis Leistung 

Service: Garantieabwicklung defekte Fox Gabel perfekt 

Ersatzteilbestellung Schaltauge: etwas Nachdruck nötig 


Fazit: würde ich wieder machen.


----------



## erkan1984 (27. März 2009)

Canyon Grand Canyon 7.0 2007
Roadlite 6.0i, aus dem Sparbuch


----------



## Big D (27. März 2009)

Bis jetzt 3 Tork fr. 7 und ein Nerve Xc 3 oder so und war alles in bester Ordnung. Alle Bikes war spätestens 3 Wochen nach der Online Bestellung da.

Ich würde mir jetzt jedoch kein Canyon mehr holen da "Stangenware" und mir nich individuell genug.

Gehalten haben aber bis jetzt alle was sie versprochen haben.
Super Quallität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (20. April 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Antwort: Nicht mehr !
> 
> 1. Auf einen neuen Topeak Montageständer (Preis 199,-), der nach einmaligem Gebrauch einen Defekt an einer Kunststoffklemmschelle hatte und den ich persönlich vor 4 Wochen in Koblenz zur Reklamation abgegeben hatte, warte ich noch immer.
> 
> ...



Es geht weiter....
Habe Ende März für die "verbastelte" Gabel eine "neue" Talas erhalten. Diese hat aber ab Werk ein defektes Talassystem. Per Mail und telefonisch diesen Misstand beim großen Versender reklamiert. Es wird vorgeschlagen die Gabel wieder zur Reparatur einzusenden. An der neuen Gabel werde ich das aber nicht mehr akzeptieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt. Lustig ist das nicht mehr. Per Telefon war vergangene Woche kein Service zu erreichen. Nach ca. 15 !! Versuchen bei denen ich nach bis zu 20 minütiger Wartezeit in "Parksystem" aufgelegt habe bin ich dann doch noch bei einem Mitarbeiter durchgekommen. Aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten wurde der versprochene Rückruf natürlich nicht getätigt.


----------

